# Every Dic i got from uber is incorrect and does not match my weekly statements



## baconlawlz (Apr 13, 2016)

So I got my 1099-k and MISC.

Both are showing way more than what I was paid.
The yearly summary is incorrect.
Every time I deduct the amounts, they are inconsistent with any other docs provided by Uber.

Who else is having this issue?
Its insane that every document is incorrect.

My math isn't half bad, but how the F*** is this calculated?

Help, TY.

baconlawlz, A moment agoEditReport


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

baconlawlz said:


> So I got my 1099-k and MISC.
> 
> Both are showing way more than what I was paid.
> The yearly summary is incorrect.
> ...


What they show is your gross revenue, what they paid you is your net revenue. The difference is Uber fees, 100% deductible. Take your net revenue and deduct your personal driving expenses to come up with your income. It is basically pretty easy.


----------



## baconlawlz (Apr 13, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What they show is your gross revenue, what they paid you is your net revenue. The difference is Uber fees, 100% deductible. Take your net revenue and deduct your personal driving expenses to come up with your income. It is basically pretty easy.


Yeah dude, I get that. The thing is they've sent out incorrect 1099-k and misc. Whenever I deduct anything, it never adds up to the correct amount. The master "ledger" are one's weekly statements as they include all fees. None of what is being reported to the IRS coincides with the true fees, etc on the weekly statements.

Therefore, they are intentionally or possibly negligently reporting falsehoods to the IRS. That could lead to serious consequences, and we shouldn't have to just roll over and deal with incorrect tax returns. Tax returns are of utmost importance for other life matters.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

baconlawlz said:


> Yeah dude, I get that. The thing is they've sent out incorrect 1099-k and misc. Whenever I deduct anything, it never adds up to the correct amount. The master "ledger" are one's weekly statements as they include all fees. None of what is being reported to the IRS coincides with the true fees, etc on the weekly statements.
> 
> Therefore, they are intentionally or possibly negligently reporting falsehoods to the IRS. That could lead to serious consequences, and we shouldn't have to just roll over and deal with incorrect tax returns. Tax returns are of utmost importance for other life matters.


Your net revenue is what was deposited into your bank account. No more no less, unless of course you want to claim any/all of your cash tips. Who cares what Uber says. The deposits from your bank statements are all you need.


----------



## baconlawlz (Apr 13, 2016)

Not really, It'll trigger an audit.

I can go in with only my statements, etc. file taxes, get audited and prove that uber is wrong of course, but I'd like to get rid of the problem now instead of dealing with the ****ing IRS.


----------

